# NYNGD (Not yet new guitar day) Mensinger 8-String Steinberger, Headless "Paddle" BKP



## Absaloms Axe (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Guys,

this is a story that now continues over a year a so.
First I was searching for a custom-builder to fulfill my dream of something like an 8-String Steinberger workinghorse-thing. After asking a lot of luthiers and half a year i decided to take my chance at Mensinger Guitars (Maruszczyk Instruments, known for their great bassguitars).
It took ABM nearly another half of a year to forge that bridge but after they got it the guitar was crafted and finished within 6 weeks.

The Price seemed fair to me and I didn't have to travel to sweden *strandbergcough* and pay and wait my ass off for an headless extended-range instrument

Anyways here are the specs:

- 8-Strings
- Headless
- Steinberger "Paddleesque"-Shape
- thin clear matt coating
- ABM Custom 8-String Bridge for Headlessguitars
- Barknuckle Nailbomb 8 (Alnico Neck, Ceramic Bridge)
- Neckthru Maple Neck with Walnutstripes 
- Ebony Fretboard
- Sidedots
- Ash-Body"Wings"
- 27" Scale
- 24 Jumbofrets
- .009, .011, .016, .026, .036, .046, .056, .080 (or 74 dunno)
- e,b,g,d,a,E,B,E'
- 3 Way PU-selector switch, 1xVol, 1xTone, 2mini 3onswitches(Seriel, Parallel, Coilsplit for each PU)

I got the first picture today (there will defly be more)






I'll be able to pick it up in 4 days and i'm super excited to get my hands on this beast.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 15, 2013)

Damn that thing is sexy!!! Very simple but look great. Hope it plays well


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 15, 2013)

inb4 what the fuck is H
looks sick dude


----------



## celticelk (Jan 15, 2013)

Interesting! Looking forward to your report on it, especially with respect to balance/neck-dive issues.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 15, 2013)

Additional question: is that bridge separate from the tuner/tailpiece section? If ABM's got a template for an adjustable 8-string TOM-style bridge, I can see that being all sorts of useful.


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Jan 15, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Additional question: is that bridge separate from the tuner/tailpiece section? If ABM's got a template for an adjustable 8-string TOM-style bridge, I can see that being all sorts of useful.



honestly i have no idea yet. there was a misunderstanding in the order (due to my own sloppyness). i told them to use ABM parts because i knew they were selling individual headless-bridgeelements for each string (thought that would make it easier and less pricey) and i thought they would use them. they made a custom bridge though and i'll see what they did there.


----------



## elrrek (Jan 15, 2013)

That is freaking awesome, seriously cool, love it.
Can I have it please?


----------



## simeonharris (Jan 15, 2013)

that's really pretty. i'm having an 8 string headless built at the moment. it'll have a conventional body shape and fanned frets though.

one thing i did notice though in your pic - the b string seems slightly misaligned at the nut. not sure if it's actually out, or if it's just the picture...


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Jan 15, 2013)

simeonharris said:


> that's really pretty. i'm having an 8 string headless built at the moment. it'll have a conventional body shape and fanned frets though.
> 
> one thing i did notice though in your pic - the b string seems slightly misaligned at the nut. not sure if it's actually out, or if it's just the picture...



yeah i'm a bit concerned about that. i hope it's just the picture


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Jan 15, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> inb4 what the fuck is H
> looks sick dude



fixed ;-)


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice! I would of done a Spirit GU body style though or a holdsworth


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 15, 2013)

I love it... my first guitar and first bass were both Hohner Steinberger copies so i'm very fond of that shape.


----------



## XEN (Jan 15, 2013)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 15, 2013)

That looks absolutely sicknasty!


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 15, 2013)

that thing looks all sorts of 
*patiently awaits videos*


----------



## Tordah (Jan 16, 2013)

I was really weirded out by the tuning at first, but then I realised you did highest to lowest.


----------



## halsinden (Jan 16, 2013)

and there was me, thinking i'd nailed with this one as a 7:

Facebook

oh well...

looks absolutely beautiful by the way, welll done.

H


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 16, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Additional question: is that bridge separate from the tuner/tailpiece section? If ABM's got a template for an adjustable 8-string TOM-style bridge, I can see that being all sorts of useful.



They're separate pieces. ABM does their headless stuff like that.


----------



## nikt (Jan 16, 2013)

PODHALE!!!!




Congrats. Great project. People from that region have a very long luthier tradition.


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Jan 16, 2013)

halsinden said:


> and there was me, thinking i'd nailed with this one as a 7:
> 
> Facebook
> 
> ...



wow that one looks great!
makes me even more excited to get my own


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Jan 16, 2013)

nikt said:


> PODHALE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha my roots are there too 

i'll be able to see if their tradition helps them to build an 8-string guitar


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Jan 18, 2013)

one more day to wait! 
ahhhhh


----------



## nikt (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see some more pix and review how you will like it


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Jan 19, 2013)

Well well. I guess i'm a man now.























Pics of higher quality than this, sound demonstration and more detailed review will follow.
As far as I can tell this thing is built f*cking solid and it sounds and feels amazing


----------



## simeonharris (Jan 19, 2013)

how's that b string? still looks a bit wonky at the nut...


----------



## Solodini (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats on the beard!


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Jan 19, 2013)

simeonharris said:


> how's that b string? still looks a bit wonky at the nut...



it is wonky at the nut! but that can be easily fixed by placing it there again. it's fixed by a slug. the e string is a bit right and the b string a bit more left so it looks horrible. but i didn't even notice playing it


----------



## Water Retention (Jan 19, 2013)

That is absolutely the embodiment of what I want in a guitar! I got my synapse custom in amber but it feels like time for an 8 string... How much does a paddle like this set one back if I may ask?


----------



## tsar nicholas (Jan 20, 2013)

this is @#$%ing awesome


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## JamesM (Jan 29, 2013)

That thing is fantastic.


----------



## halsinden (Jan 29, 2013)

oh my god, i had no idea ABM made that sort of 'cap' nut piece for headless guitars. that's basically almost exactly like the steinberger & hohner versions! plus it has truss rod access!!!

to be honest, my sole complaint with the strandberg individual locking nut pieces is that it necessitates having that thick block at the end of the neck. i love the old steinberger caps that mean it's actually _truly_ headless.

right, time to have a word with ABM, i think.

H


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 29, 2013)

I remember Eric from Xen posting some images of 8, 9 and 10 string versions his Facebook. I'd pm him, he may have been involved in their design.


----------



## halsinden (Jan 29, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> I remember Eric from Xen posting some images of 8, 9 and 10 string versions his Facebook. I'd pm him, he may have been involved in their design.



aye, thank you, i actually emailed what i assume to be the ABM address a little earlier. if nowt comes of that i shall PM on here.

H


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Jan 29, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> I remember Eric from Xen posting some images of 8, 9 and 10 string versions his Facebook. I'd pm him, he may have been involved in their design.



found em'




"ABM headpieces for XEN 7, 8, 9, and 10 string models! I can't begin to express how happy I am to work with the great guys at ABM."


----------



## halsinden (Jan 29, 2013)

Absaloms Axe said:


> found em'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, these are very cool but:

a) the profile looks to be quite square, rather than yours (axel) which looks more like a kind of D profile neck shape

b) where's the aperture for truss access?

that's what i be needin!

H


----------



## Water Retention (Jan 30, 2013)

I wish Steinberger would take a clue and make some korean 8s with 27" scale and 24 frets


----------



## Philligan (Jan 30, 2013)

halsinden said:


> ok, these are very cool but:
> 
> a) the profile looks to be quite square, rather than yours (axel) which looks more like a kind of D profile neck shape
> 
> ...



That's what I was thinking. I wonder if they make them extra square so builders can file them down to fit the neck profile of each guitar they do?

Looks very awesome man


----------



## halsinden (Jan 30, 2013)

Philligan said:


> That's what I was thinking. I wonder if they make them extra square so builders can file them down to fit the neck profile of each guitar they do?
> 
> Looks very awesome man



i was under the impression that these headpieces were hollow inside, so that they fit over the end of the neck like a cap?

H


----------



## Cremated (Jan 30, 2013)

As far as I know the ABM headpiece doesn't have truss rod access. At least the ones OAF/Xen are using. I'm pretty sure Tom of OAF said truss access will be at the other end of the neck, (regarding the Xen run he's doing) like some acoustics. I dunno, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Feb 7, 2013)

Here's a kinda groovy-postrocklike jam i did with a part of my band. Some clean and crunched tones with split-options are audible here. Didn't really use the low end.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8941029/jam 2.mp3
There will defly be a dirty demo soon.


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Feb 21, 2013)

Did a video with it to demonstrate it's jazzyness ;-)


----------



## Sencify (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey! Awesome guitar!
How much did you pay for that?


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Apr 10, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/absaloms-axe/random-idea-w-mensinger-8

it's not mastered at all but it kinda gives you the idea how it handles gain.


----------



## elrrek (Apr 11, 2013)

Offfftttt!
That is cool.


----------



## codycarter (Apr 11, 2013)

The headless system on this just gave me GAS for a headless 8 string. Please oh please be less than $400!

HNGD!


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Apr 12, 2013)

> Offfftttt!
> That is cool.


thanks a lot! 



codycarter said:


> The headless system on this just gave me GAS for a headless 8 string. Please oh please be less than $400!
> 
> HNGD!



i'm sorry to disappoint but i don't know about it's individual cost.
just ordered it via Mensinger Custom guitars and they didn't tell me.

But i assure you it rocks!
String changing seriously can't be easier and it sounds and works great.
(It even works with the thick end-wrappings of an .80" string)

Fixed the wonky b-string with the last string change btw.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 12, 2013)

^ looks to me like both b and g strings are offset in the stringlock..
Doesn't look like being uncorrectable, more like merely a string-up thingy.

Nice build, I dig it wasn't painted black. Can only be a dream for the touring player.
Drop a Pod-5 in the kit bag and patch in; doesn't get much more compact 

Do you have the price for bridge and stringlock assemblies?
EDIT: Never mind, missed page 2 and your comment above


----------



## Hyacinth (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeaaah the spacing of the strings at the nut is definitely a bit off, but other than that it looks badass!


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Aug 2, 2013)

aaand semi-clean tappingstuff


----------



## halsinden (Aug 2, 2013)

Absaloms Axe said:


> aaand semi-clean tappingstuff




that was bloody superb, fella.

H


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Aug 2, 2013)

halsinden said:


> that was bloody superb, fella.
> 
> H



thanks a lot


----------



## jwade (Aug 2, 2013)

Absaloms Axe said:


> Well well. I guess i'm a man now.



Pretty sure the beard had that qualification covered pretty adequately 

But god DAMN that's a great guitar, and it's awesome to see someone demonstrating an ERG without 0000100010001000ing it up.


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Dec 3, 2013)

still rapin' this thread with new mini-vids.


----------

